

Behind The Washington Post's redesigned Web site - diderot
http://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/behind-the-posts-redesigned-web-site/2011/03/25/AFC3GXYB_story.html

======
Luyt
No one ever got fired for buying Méthode.

[http://www.eidosmedia.com/EN/Page/Uuid/1d3be57a-af49-11de-9d...](http://www.eidosmedia.com/EN/Page/Uuid/1d3be57a-af49-11de-9d72-8e8f18867204/Federated_architecture.xml)

~~~
mixmax
I just read the page you linked to, and can't help to wonder how the post can
shell out upwards of $7 million for that. I'm sure the number includes
training, integration etc. but it seems to med that a drupal system with some
caching, and a few hackers to create newsroom specific modules would be able
to do much the same for a fraction of the cost.

Am I missing something obvious?

~~~
brutimus
You're missing the fact that online publishing is only a small part of what
the system has to handle. It has to integrate with the print design tools and
publishing systems.

------
nvictor
> I was deluged over the past 10 days with reader e-mails saying that The
> Post’s redesigned Web site, which debuted on March 13, "stinks." Some used
> less polite language. The mail ran about 8 to 1 negative.

What an eloquent of putting it! I might steal it some day.

------
mkr-hn
It doesn't help that the redesign looks like a free WordPress theme.

------
ericmsimons
Is it just me or does that top bar look EXACTLY like Apple.com's top bar??

------
omnivore
CMS is now a "geek" acronym. Right.

~~~
steverenz
I was expecting him to say "bleep bloop" at some point. Might have been better
to have the CTO respond instead.

